# Hoss Grouper..32.5" 5 days early!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

With all the reports of Cobia and being I'm paid and in the tourny I went out today (Oral surgery Wed afternoon has put me down for a bit) - ...anywho...

Loaded up on fat cigs, had a couple other baits as well but I've caught the brown bomber on cigs before so I rigged up my trolling system, one naked, one on a jig, one on a jethead wayback and went to a spot I thought might produce. Foggy in the AM was nice as it seemed to have kept some folks in bed for an extra hour or so... Had the place all to myself, as you can see by my tracks I was drifting the spot bumping he jig and letting naked cig do whatever... 

Get off the spot a little and naked cig goes off- didn't run like a king or hug the bottom like a shark took a bit but knew it wasn't a cobia - then I see this guy spiraling up from the depths. It felt heavy and I only lip hooked hin with the 1/0 LoL. Made for a good release. I figure just shy of 20#, def biggest grouper I've caught off the yak 32.5".

Hoss Grouper -- needed a tandem yak for him.









Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You might want to check your calendar. July 1st is more then 5 days away.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD - thx that's right it only opened in 3 or 4 counties to the East of us... Guess I'll have to wait on him.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Still a monster grouper, especially from the yak. But it sucks for us, by the time they open they are moving back deep. They tend to come in closer during the winter/spring but of course that's when they close them!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell yea Bob, He looks HEALTHY !!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud grouper...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fine grouper !


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I was about to message you and see how you did. I was the guy that launched from the same spot but had to run home quick since I forgot my sonar. Nice gag


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good looking grouper. Nice size to him.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, Great grouper!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a fishie!!! Good going and maybe you'll get him again when it opens up brother!!!


----------



## pcfisher22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dang what a grouper!


----------

